

Jimmy Wales' Wikia surpasses IGN to become the largest gaming website - pbj
http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/12/wikia-is-biggest-numer-one-gaming-site/

======
cma
Seems crooked for wikipedia to have such strict "notability" criteria as a
non-profit while having a founder in control with a major conflict of
interest: he owns a for-profit without said criteria...

